# US Nationals 2009. who is going?



## Kyle Girard (Mar 16, 2009)

this one i am planning on going to. anyone else?


----------



## moogra (Mar 16, 2009)

Do you mean this?
http://www.speedsolving.com/forum/showthread.php?t=9671


----------



## Dene (Mar 16, 2009)

Nope, you're the only one who will show up.


----------



## Kyle Girard (Mar 16, 2009)

> Nope, you're the only one who will show up.


 What? Not that funny....


----------



## Dene (Mar 16, 2009)

Dude "Stanford Nationals 2009" doesn't exist. I'm completely serious, if you show up you will be the only one there.


----------



## Lucas Garron (Mar 16, 2009)

Dene said:


> Dude "Stanford Nationals 2009" doesn't exist. I'm completely serious, if you show up you will be the only one there.


Indeed. If you want something not under US jurisdiction, go to Berkeley.


----------



## Kyle Girard (Mar 16, 2009)

sorry i was on WCA and looked where it was:confused:


----------



## Dene (Mar 16, 2009)

Well as you can see above there is already a thread for the US nationals, so there is no need for a new one.


----------



## Kyle Girard (Mar 16, 2009)

Dene you are being kind of a jerk....


----------

